# Hello everybody!



## RedXIII (May 23, 2007)

Hi! My name is Stephen and I've been so taken with the community here that I decided to join. I live in California with my wife Belinda and our two lovely cats Blue and Nimbus. Blue is a big orange tabby who thinks he runs the place. We're pretty sure he might be telepathic because he will just stare at us and seem to project his thoughts. This is usually how he gets us to feed him. Nimbus is smaller and the color of a storm cloud. She _adores_ people and loves to be petted. She purrs like a motorboat. Belinda and I have just moved into our new place and nothing is unpacked yet; I'm writing this from my laptop. So unfortunately I don't have any pictures! Hopefully as we get more settled in I'll be able to put a few up here. Nice to meet you all!


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

Welcome! Can't wait for the pictures!  

Northern or Southern California? 

:kittyturn :blackcat


----------



## dmcwlvssr (Apr 24, 2005)

Welcome! I am donna owned proudly by the Incredible Four. Looking forward to pictures


----------



## DesnBaby (Apr 18, 2004)

Can't wait for pictures!


----------



## kitkat (Sep 22, 2003)

Welcome to the forum Stephen, I'm sure you'll love it here.


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

Moving can be exciting, but lots of work! Welcome, Stephen!


----------



## RedXIII (May 23, 2007)

Thank you all for the incredibly warm welcome. Marie, in answer to your question, I hail from Northern CA. I live in the Bay Area, just a couple hours outside San Francisco.


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

Northern California is such a lovely area.

I moved twice last year, so I understand about being unsettled. 8O 

But please do post pictures of Blue and Nimbus when you can.


----------



## melysion (Mar 12, 2007)

Welcome!!

Now where are those pics?? :thumb


----------



## Heather102180 (Nov 19, 2003)

Welcome to the cat forum! :wink:


----------



## Nell (Apr 7, 2005)

Welcome Stephen! I'm sure you will like it here!


----------



## CataholicsAnonymous (Dec 4, 2006)

Hi to you and the kitties. You'll like the forum....I'm sure glad I found it.


----------

